# mobile broadband



## baxter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi All
New to this site and moving to Bensafrim soon.
Big dilema is whether to pay for PT broadband and land line for internet or get mobile and join the 21st century.

My Uk vodafone mobile doesnt have a good signal at Bensafrim but do any of you have any advice, especialy cost for using 3G on a portuguese tarrif/provider?

Any help very welcome
Baxter


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

baxter said:


> Hi All
> New to this site and moving to Bensafrim soon.
> Big dilema is whether to pay for PT broadband and land line for internet or get mobile and join the 21st century.
> 
> ...


We are going mobile today and getting a Vodafone Bandalaga (dongle). If you go to the Vodafone.pt website they have a coverage checker that you can actually see a map showing what is available, much better than just putting post code in.

Also don't just look at Sapo/PT as there are other broadband providers in Portugal too.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



baxter said:


> Hi All
> New to this site and moving to Bensafrim soon.
> Big dilema is whether to pay for PT broadband and land line for internet or get mobile and join the 21st century.
> 
> ...


Hi Baxter

Welcome to the Forum from me. 

I would like to know would a UK Vodafone Dongle work in Portugal?

Peterfc 666? Soon to be No6afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute "


----------



## baxter (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Bubbles
Be nice to hear if it works ok.
Can you tell me what the deal is you got with Voda? ie is it just a monthly fee inclusive of use or do you have to pay for usage accordingly?
Thanks




Bubbles67 said:


> We are going mobile today and getting a Vodafone Bandalaga (dongle). If you go to the Vodafone.pt website they have a coverage checker that you can actually see a map showing what is available, much better than just putting post code in.
> 
> Also don't just look at Sapo/PT as there are other broadband providers in Portugal too.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

we have used a mobile connect plug in from vodafone on one of our laptops for about 5 years now, it works really well in most areas, but some regions do have poor coverage. i think it costs around 40 euros per month unlimited down/up load


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a quickie,we're with PT,& just had notification that their
already expensive call charges etc are to be increased again!
Our contract expires very shortly & methinks a change is due!


----------

